# I need help with identifying custom flashlights ;)



## lewi1032 (Nov 19, 2010)

I bought some homemade lights a couple years back and basically put them away and forgot all about them, I would love if someone could please help me identify them and help me determine what batteries I would need to power them...ANY HELP would be greatly appreciated! I am not sure if this is right but maybe the 3d cell is a MAG85? and the 2d cell a ROP??





One is a 3d cell and the other is a 2d cell maglight







BOTH LIGHTS SIDE BY SIDE








MYSTERY 3D CELL...SEEMS TO BE METAL (ALUMINUM)








MYSTERY 3D CELL...BULB IS VERY SMALL AND COMPACT (BI-PIN)








MYSTERY 3D CELL...BATTERY HOLDERS








MYSTERY 2D CELL...BULB IS NOT SMALL AND COMPACT (NOT BI-PIN)








MYSTERY 2D CELL...SEEMS TO BE STOCK (PLASTIC)








MYSTERY 2D CELL...TAILCAP








MYSTERY 2D CELL...NON BORED BODY


----------

